# Craziest thing you've done...



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

...in DnD. Tell us the down right stupidest thing you have done in any of your campaigns!

The stupidest thing I ever did was with my gnome bard in my own adaptation of the Forgotten Realms system in v3.5. I was DM and we were having an uneventful journey so far, so I "fell" off a boat near a lizardling-infested lake and got captured _just_ so the rest could come and rescue me. When they got there, I had used my godly diplomacy score to convince the lizardlings to have some of the cumbersome amounts of ale I carried with me while I played live music :so_happy: Of course, everyone was incredibly mad at me 
and I had to swear not to do something like that again :biggrin:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My name (Hespithe) comes from my very first Dwarf character in 2nd Ed. DnD. Really, I only ever played Dwarfs, lol. 

Hespithe was not his true name, but he did have a nasty habit of getting drunk in whatever alehouse he could find (no matter how many days of drinking it took) and when drunk, his speech would slurr terribly. He was often heard talking about how human brew tasted like 'horse piss', but all the humans could understand was something that sounded like 'Hespithe' and they took that to be the unruly Dwarf's name.

His most unusual habit, when drunk, was to grace the local populace with the 'weak' ale that he had just consumed, by finding the nearest public water supply (usually town wells) and urinating in it. Oh what fun the group had then, as the town and authorities caught wind of what had transpired shortly after the stunty had left the alehouse, lol. 

Did I mention he was a Cleric? 

Cheers, mate.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

> Did I mention he was a Cleric?


LOL, a drunk, publicly, urinating, dwarf cleric! I usually play dwarfs or drow, but sometimes squeeze in a little gnome.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to play a perverted version of D&D, and my little circle of nerdly friends never thought to open a door carefully, instead of swinging it open guns blazing. Well, the first door was attached to a massive arrow-thrower, that promptly skewered them all, except my best mate's character.

Who threw the second door open equally stupidly, as he woke up the beasties.

Back in the good old days before my Black Dragons became a unit of Pegasus Knights, I sicced five of them on the character.

OWN3GE ensued.
-Dirge


----------



## Vid13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Um yeah Some one in my group hit my character with a celetial duck and then I burned all of my chi to cut him in half with a boat oar....yup


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Initiate said:


> but sometimes squeeze in a little gnome.


YIKES THERE!

Anyway. The craziest thing I've ever done in a game was.. My party just had a silent raid on a massive mountain citadel of a vampire lord and his dead(or somewhat alive) minions of cultists and zombies. And worse. Well, our original plan of escape failed, and the wizard was KO'd immediately so we couldn't teleport out. I had to make due by escaping through the ground into a massive cavern beneath the castle. We broke a hole through into the roof of the cavern, not realizing the bottom was so far all we could see were the far off torches of a dark caravan passing beneath.
I rounded up the troupe in the wizards portable hole and jumped down the hundreds of feet to my obvious death. At the last second, I pull the hole up myself like a pair of pants. I fell through but smashed my arms into jelly and pain on the edges.

A random cultist picked up the hole containing us and threw us in his pack without telling anyone, which we later busted out of when they were going through nearby woods.
We spent a long time peeking out of the hole and letting in air and stealing food and etc from his pack.

We always talk about the time with the suicide jump and the destruction of all things arms.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Worst thing I’ve ever done was buy the core rulebooks in the following order:
DM guide,
Monster manual,
Then PH
I got very confused- it was 3.5 (my first roll playing game ever) and you notice, there is no explanation of the core mechanic in the monster manual or master’s guide.

Worst thing recently was letting a dwarf player invent the gun, which is worse than it sounds because one of the players is a gun nut- and started going on about direction of wind knocking the shots off "you want me to start doing that to your arrows bub!" the whole thing degenerated very quickly. :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

The Craziest thing I have done in DnD is back talk a Beholder, being only level 3 at the time. I was lucky not to have disappeared in the perverbial puff of smoke. However, the character was turned to stone.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I've done some rediculous things in dnd, one such instace is when I when into one of the taverns I asked the barkeep what was "on tap". Another fun campaign was when I was playing my Poisondusk Lizardman and I had managed to jet captured by a whole colony of medium sized ant people and stuck in a cage. I convinced one of the wizards in another cage to use enlarge person on a hobgoblin in yet another cage, which promptly exploded from him being to large. I snuck out of my cage (I was a rogue) and put drow poison in all of the ants food before sneaking back to my cage.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Not necessarily crazy, but I did kill a group of men essential to the storyline because one of them slapped a bar-wench on the behind, assaulting random bar-attendants in their drunken stupor, etc. 

My Paladin didn't seem to appreciate that much, so he went over and told them to stop, at which point they tried to get physical. This led to my group and I slaying them all, simply because we didn't want to go through the annoying negatives that non-lethal damage brings. Luckily they had the mark of an evil baron that we were hunting, so my Pally didn't feel too guilty about slaughtering a bunch of people for no real reason.

It was a pre-made campaign, and the DM hadn't read forward, so he had no idea that he needed these people alive in the next 20 minutes or so. He managed to weasel his way out of it, but it brought us some laughs.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

stupidest thing ever in one of my dad's campaign didn't happen to me, but our wizard. Our wizard got an amazing draw on a deck of many things (always a fun item) and got turned from lvl 9 to lvl 13. Which was good, considering he had a nasty habit of getting himself killed. Anyway, at the end of our newest campaign we had to go into a forest that was infested (literally) with evil. It's covered in webs and the whole way to get to the center we were fighting gargantuan spiders and Drow. At the center we had to fight a very old Black Dragon (not sure on age), 2 gargantuan spiders, and 2 or 3 drow clerics. Well, the fight was kicking our asses, but we were doing well considering. Suddenly, our wizard thinks it's a good idea to use a fireball, and before we can say anything: BOOM! The entire forest goes up in flames. Everything dies, except me (Rogue, Improved Evasion, undamaged XD) and our fighter whose left with less than quarter HP. 

Another thing the same guy did was when we were in a lower level dungeon he had previously had died in. He was a lower level with no equipment, due to being a rescued prisoner. every room previously had furniture covered in dust. We carefully opened a door to a room with a gigantic rug covering the floor, no dust on the rug, no furniture (animated anyone?). Everyone told him repeatedly that it was going to come alive and eat him, but when no one would go in because of the carpet he announced: "I'm walking into the room." Immediately the rug comes alive and starts suffocating him. In our attempts to save him, we accidently helped kill him by hitting him through the rug (and someone even tried to burn it). XD

Yet another time we encounter a room filled with mushrooms and spores and in the center of the room is a skeleton also covered in the stuff. In his hand is a very shiny sword and a helmet. We were trying to figure out a way to get to the items without touching the spores, and without failing our expectstions yet, he says: "I'm going to run as fast as I can to the skeleton, holding my breath and grab the stuff.' Well, as you can imagine, he made it part way, but an unfortunate fort save ended up as the death of him. 

So those are the most memorable, if I can think of more I'll share. XD


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It wasn't stupid per se, since eating fiendish dire rats probably wouldn't be a good idea in general, but it did end up killing a handful of the party...

I was playing a very 40k-mentality inspired character, and the party was trapped in a dungeon and out of food. So, the party was debating whether or not to eat the rats we had been butchering, as we were at low level and rat swarms are common at 1st level. Rather than let the party eat the rats, which were fiendish and we knew to be disease-ridden... I just torched 'em. Admittedly, my character was a fiend hunter of sorts, so it fits with the very "my good is the most important good" sort of mentality that I was playing with. So two characters starved to death. My bad...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I got a new one for ya, My first ever 4th ed game, I made the mistake of basing the adventure on .Hack. Turns out giving the 1st lv ranger a bracelet that deals 10d10 damage once per day dosent work when hes never played .Hack and dosent know he needs it to kill skieth... Dose anyone out there want to replace me as DM?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine as a DM was a night where I was high on fizzy drinks, I suddenly had a mad Sorceror teleport the group through several Roleplay games, fortunatley the group thought it was hilarious.

I think we had a typical Adventurer group dealing with Werewolves in New York city, Genestealers on a Necromunda style world, on a Star Destroyer in the Star Wars univere fleeing from Stormtroopers, in the mdist of the final battle in the War of the Lance, trying to make sense of a Changeling court in Seattle, and causing havok on the holodeck of the USS Enterprise.

Aye it was an odd game, but they've always told me they enjoyed it.

One of the side effects of having a Dm who hardly plans his games individually I suppose, just the meta game. Fast and loose is how I like it. 

Of course I have to be honest and the following week it ended up a throw away. :wink:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

mine was at school, some friends were playing Dungeons and dragons when we wandered into a clearing, everyone sat there looting equipment while i ran over and did it with the fire, unfortunately the fire burned me and i died. so then everyone sat there poking my dead naked body with a stick laughing at me


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sorry hells fury, but that is just so stupid you deserved to die. ITS NOT ALIVE!
Also, this is just messes up, fighter runns up and attacks the white dragon. rolls a 1. This is 3.5 mind you so he gets a crit miss. Then the dragon bites him so hes in the dragons mouth. The wizard miss's with fierball and catches the roof on fire, and the white dragon breeths on it to put it out, propelling the fighter into the burning roof, hitting him again with the breath wepon, and landing him on the floor, witch is a 40ft drop. He lives. Ony to have his skin burt off by a kobolt with a wand of fireball in the next room.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

well... there wuz the one time that I wasn't paying as much attention and my 3rd level elf bard with horrible constitution (6hp total) went to hit our party leader on the back of the head to knock him out because I thought he was possessed by a ghost. turned out he had cast blade barrier, and it dealt 36 hp worth of damage. this of course happened just after my buddy read a kodt strip where the punchline was " roll for init. Mr. meat snack...." That became my nickname for the rest of the time I gamed with that group.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

My halthling rogue cooked orc for my group TWICE ending with ...I think it was the elf...vomiting on royalty ,then I got heat stroke in a desert...then i got eaten by a dragon...


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh the many embarrassing things I have done... :headbutt:
I remember Druchii's game... oh yes that was a bit mad.

I think prime idiocy goes to the poor rogue of mine who picked up a primitive grenade without knowing what it was (it was lit and hissing like many a good bomb in a cartoon)... after poking it for a bit the Dwarf of the group finally screams to throw it away... cue a very paniced Elf failing TWO rolls to hurl it away!

It exploded about 3 ft from her face... short game that was for me...

...we were only 15min in!

Though what is more embarrasing is the fuss I kicked up at the time. I look back and hang my head in shame at the fiery moods of my teenage years... and laugh at what a silly kid I was for doing so that time! :laugh:


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

uhh...I dunno if pit fiend posession is a crazy thing but xD

when i rolled my character the DM had us roll for posession depending on our alignment (i was chaotic evil) i rolled a 4 xD so pit fiend got me, we went into our first dungeon with our new characters things were going great and then.....i stupidly charged into a dragon. needless to say it dealt enough damage to throw me into pit fiends rage and i killed the whole party and the dragon xD they were TICKED


----------



## Count Arioch (Feb 17, 2008)

As a DM, I recreated the Landshark sketch in game.


----------



## Tarso (Jan 3, 2009)

He he... 
I summoned a celestial squid on a gaurds face, then while the other gaurd was distracted i summoned a celestial cow 30ft above him... squish


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I've got a couple, if you'll bear with me 

As a player:
Rolling up a halfling rogue who was only 2'1" tall seemed like such a good idea until my gm pointed out that I couldn't reach locks to pick them 

So, cue my 2'1 halfling then proceeding to carry a stool around with him so that locks could be picked. Then cue my halfling being typically halfling like and annoying the party. As a result, the party decided to burn said stool to get back at me. Didn't help so much that we were about 3 levels down in a dungeon and had a shedload of other locked doors to get through, but oh well!

As a DM:
It started off with one guy in the party asking "Dave, can I have a war elephant?" and me saying no. About 3 sessions later, I had everyone in the party asking in chorus "DAVE, CAN I HAVE A WAR ELEPHANT?"

Well, this got kinda irritating after a while, so I decided to give them a war elephant, from 200ft up in the air. Unfortunately for me, everyone managed to make their reflex saves and so survived (aside from the poor elephant of course)!

Still, it all became worth it, the subsequent roleplaying that occured caused the death of the druid in the party, I don't remember the exact argument, but it went something like this:

Rest of party: "Cool - those tusks must be worth a fortune"
Druid: "No - they must be left to nature not taken by us"
Rest of party: (Drawing weapons) "What was that?"
Druid: "They must be left to nature - we cannot steal them for our own gain"

Whilst they're busy arguing, they get ambused by the drow patrol they were supposed to be after.

During the fight - one of the druid's dire badgers gets hit by a stray arrow from the party mage and turns on the mage. End of the story was that coupled with the argument earlier - the party just killed the druid (with an excuse to do so now) and took the tusks!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Critta said:


> Ok, I've got a couple, if you'll bear with me
> 
> As a player:
> Rolling up a halfling rogue who was only 2'1" tall seemed like such a good idea until my gm pointed out that I couldn't reach locks to pick them
> ...



Sounds like fun, I can almost imagine a Halfling being held up by a fellow adventurer as he picks the lock's through the rest of the Dungeon saying. 'Well you burnt my bloody stool!' :laugh:


As for the Druid, ah sounds like one of those classic moments where a Players resolve for their characters morals become more important than the survivability of their character or the very group they belong to. As a DM I love and Loathe those moments in equal measure. :biggrin:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

In-game arguments are the best because everyone has fun and it can stop with a short sword thrust through the heart.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a dwarf cleric that, to lure enemies into hist father and brothers theives, runs around in circles and shouts "im a gerbil im a gerbil im a gerbil im a gerbil"


needless to say, my guys name is hamster

/edit/ wow thats rather weird, i didnt know anyone else had a dwrven cleric. i just wanted to use a hammer and be able to heal


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to play Werewolf: The Apocalypse before WW charlie foxtroted the game. My first and only character was an Philodox Wendigo who fought with, check this, *a staff*. The three other members of my party all carried understandable loadouts and paid a hefty "price" for them.

I was happy with my quaterstaff. The reason being that quaterstaves added 3 to your strength for the amount of damage while the difficulty of using it was 4. WoD players from back in the day should realize just how awesome that is.

The staff only inflicted bashing damage, which means that it could at worst knock someone out cold; the way I look at it is thus- If someone's down, their down; I can snap some necks afterwards lol. My friends all made fun of my for using a nonlethal weapon. So I dueled them.

All three of my friends' characters ended up knocked out and I had three new notches on my belt. An thus, the legend of Simon Two Eagles' Beatstick was born. Once we started the South America campaign, I moved on to an M14 rifle...but I never left my Beatstick at home lol


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Craziest thing done? Picking a fight with an adult blue dragon.

Ended up in it's mouth in a very "Dragonheart"esque scene too no less. Unfortunately it could still fire off it's breath weapon.

DM: ::rolls:: dangit, take 18
Me: Hah! Is that the best you've got? I've had hangovers more irritating than you!
_Few rounds later_
DM: ::rolls:: Take 108
Me: ...well, can't say I wasn't asking for it...

Worst part of that, fried my Boots of Speed. Best part, druid reincarnated me back into a human!


----------



## Jack Jack (Nov 16, 2008)

As a dwarf player I once poored tea in my empty ale container "to poison some elf latter on as this evil beverage is most assurely not ale".

Also, an elf player in WFRP blew it up three times in a row when trying to jump from a building to another :

Rolled a 92 on his jump test, failed by one yard.
As he was only one point appart from success, the GM allowed him a agility to grab on something to reduce the fall. 88, failed even if Very easy.

Then he had to roll a damage 3 hit for the fall. rolled a 9, which is a critical value of two for an elf with 10 W.

Rolled on the critical value : resulted in the critical effect number 9 on his right arm. (probability of about 10% ) 

So a major arthery was severed and death was immediate from shock and blood loss. the poor fella expanded is only fate point after a mere 1h30 of gameplay and without any combat encounter.

Then his ally went to fetch a watchman or something to help the barely conscious elf. The GM made it laugh at the elf, give a penny to the ally for the good laugh and went back to his own bussiness.

Needless to say the Elf was looted by the first passerby who saw him.

Another Dwarf player I know woke up at night and decided to pee on a random elf character sleeping in the common room of the inn. The GM rolled her perception and she did not woke up.


----------



## Jack Jack (Nov 16, 2008)

Also, once, one of the players offered to scout a room while we waited outside and he is attacked by a dire furret. So we just locked him in with the deadly furret of doom and continued the adventure without him as we found no good RP reason to rescue him (first adventure and stuff).


----------



## NsaneDragn (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine isn't so much DND as it is DH. 

Playing an imperial guard powerhouse, my DM was a little mad about how much damage I soaked. So he decided to have us fight a couple of heavy-load servitors. Well, most of our weapons were barely harming the damn things, so me in all of my infinite wisdom said... You know... I have Demolition..

DM - So?
Me - So technically if a charge pack was shot with a high enough damage, its a power source and would explode. I have the demolition ability so I would know how to set it off like a small bomb or grenade.
DM - Let me get this straight.. You want to waste 60 shots of your ammo to try and "blow up" an enemy?
Me - Yes!
DM - And just how do you propose to get said pack near them and blow it up at the same time.
Me - Like this, I throw the charge pack at the servitor. Assuming I hit it, I then have pistol in off hand and fire one shot at it, as it lands at the servitor, with enough time to dive behind cover.
DM - Do you realize how impossible that sounds? Sure, Waste 60 shots and take -20 for all tests due to how hard that will be.
Me - Okay.

Needless to say, I did throw it and hit the servitors. I then did shoot it as I dove into cover, making it explode. But... I rolled for its explosive damage, and after all that... gg a one... A Stinking ONE for damage. It didn't do as much damage as a SINGLE shot would have. Since then, whenever we get into tough situations, everyone jokes about grabbing a charge pack and throwing it at the enemy.


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

A joke we had with a gnome(or was it halfling? something small) rogue in my group, was for him to hide in my dwarf ranger's beard and he would attack from the relative safety of said beard. However before the DM gave us a chance to try it out, the little gnome decided to disarm a fire trap with 1 hp left, he kinda died.

And just before that I managed to quarter a hobgoblin carrying a bow. Two crits with twin strike...


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

In one game I played with my friends (I'm not even sure what system it was, some kind of sci-fi thing), we ended up stranded and naked in a desert. Some kind of alien scorpion with extra limbs found me in the little sand pit/home that I had made, so I obviously did the logical thing........and gave it a hug. Ten minutes later I had an army of scorpion allies and I had learned their language. Ten more minutes later the GM had killed all of them for no particular reason, and in another ten minutes I was using two dead ones as loincloths and using their stingers as throwing knives (remarkably effective ones). 

I also annoyed the hell out of everyone by speaking scorpionese at the most innoportune times, like when we were talking with someone over the radio in order to convince them to rescue us. At least it was better than earlier on, when I shouted Russian at enemy snipers that we were hiding from.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

NsaneDragn said:


> Mine isn't so much DND as it is DH.
> 
> Playing an imperial guard powerhouse, my DM was a little mad about how much damage I soaked. So he decided to have us fight a couple of heavy-load servitors. Well, most of our weapons were barely harming the damn things, so me in all of my infinite wisdom said... You know... I have Demolition..
> 
> ...


nice, sounds awesome, i just wish my players would figure stuff like that out


----------



## FuzzyRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

Was playing a Jawa character in SWrpg. We all know Jawas like shiny things so my character nicked a thermal detonater from a crate in a docking area (we were is a space station). The DM was getting tired of my antics by this point and I failed a Dex check crawling up a vent to get out of the docking bay. Detonator goes dink, dink, dink...rolls from vent into docking bay and goes off depressurizing the bay. I had to roll 3x 6's on 4d6 dice to hold on and not get sucked out....I tell you the DM was pissed when my Jawa didn't die. 

Another campaign where I was a force sensitive Jawa (yes this doesn't end well) I stole a Jedi's light saber and tried to sell it back to him 5 mins later. Also, I tried to cut jems from the roof of a cave using my lightsaber and guiding it up with the force.....I almost lost my arm.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Once, in a high level 1st Edition game we ended up venturing into Hell and we were heading towards a citadel in the distance, via some paths through a fairly basic swamp.

A single tentacle flops out of the swamp and hits me. "Two points of damage", I'm told. "Is that it?", I retort. "Oh, and lose two levels due to level drain." Ouch.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Geez, where do I start?

My bud and I always went for the random make it up as we go type play, as neither of us ever spent much time on development. I would draw a box on a sheet of graph paper and add a door, saying "you are here", throw in a few details, add the cliche that your party passed out somewhere and woke up here with short term memory loss, and then proceed at a completely random adventure. My hardest work on adventures consisted of a sheet of paper with random encounter, monster and treasure table rolled on a d20.

Anyway, we woke up in a dungeon cell one time with all or equipment. We go thru the door and SURPRISE! It's a Lv20 Clay golem on the other side, ready to stomp us flat. Solution? Douse him in lamp oil and set his ass on fire, then send him running with a Terrifiying Visage spell. In his mad berserk dash to escape from our imaginary monster, he managed to wipe out every room on the way before plunging into the bottomless pit at the end, leaving flames and destruction and lots and lots of gold and XP in his wake. Technically, our party benefited from all the dead monsters and treasure because we had set said events in motion. I even threw in an extra 2000 XP for hatching such a creative and diabolical plan on the spot. MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

This was years ago. I was playing a elven ranger and we had a party of six. For some reason we needed to enter this large walled city. The others were busy and I was sent to talk to the gatekeeper. In the previous battle I had lost my pants so I decided to take off my armor and shirt. I ran up to the gate completely naked and needless to say they dropped boiling acid on my guy.

The last game we played was funny also. One of the idiots in the group decided to steal this priceless magical stone thing. Three epic level characters came looking for us and we were definitely outmatched. Out of the seven guys in the group only two of us remained, me being one of them. We were face to face with the boss character of the bad guys. After spending the past few minutes trying to blow myself up and everything else in the area with the stone, and failing, I decided to run with the stone. My friend held the guy off for 1 minute but I took my clothes off and ran through the field naked away from the battle. I figured I would blend in and become more animal like. That and I would hope it would confuse the enemies. It didn't work.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh the stupidity I've witnessed over the years.

3.5 Forgotten Realms party at high levels in Thay attempting to block Sazis Taim's latest plot discovers they're short the gold to enact the plan they've hatched. To rectify that situation, they decide to break into a random Red Wizards house and pillage it for loot to sell (alarm bells anyone?). They pick a small white washed cottage with a thatched roof set on a hill in the center of an apple orchard with a winding gold tinted path leading to it (more alarm bells anyone?). After getting to the front door and opening it up (it was unlocked and not trapped) they see a corridor longer than the internal volume of the house where all 4 surfaces (walls, floor, ceiling) are black and white checkerboard and have swirling symbols scribed onto them. A Grandfather clock at the end of the hall ticks to the next minute and the symbols move the square they're on. 

While the party is trying to figure out what to do, the barbarian yells, "I'll take care of it!" and charges down the hall full speed. . . . . setting off symbols at every other step. The first symbol of death pretty much took care of the party.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i said id ram down the door, i succeded a dragon then killed everyone except me, and then it turned out to be some random thing that drank a potion.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My personal dumbest was taking my Arcane archer's magical shot at a black dragon flying overhead. For future reference, dragons don't fall over like ogres when you shoot them, they just get cranky.

Our party's most-creative member was our rogue. She was always trying the unorthodox approach to combat, negotiations, whatever. Most of the time it was good for a laugh, but occasionally it didn't work out.

Guard (Hearing a soft gasp as our rogue stabs his patrol partner): "Did you hear something?"

Rogue (Realizing she's hosed unless a response is given): "No..."


----------



## Radagast (Feb 19, 2010)

After DD, Warhammer roleplay, we played Call of Cthulu.

After maybe two years of playing i got quite tired.
And i played a Catholic priest of german origins, in the states.
A stupid one, since it was the best think to play cause of the tiredness of the game.

We encountered a monster i cant remember wich one exactly, a big one in the cellar of a big old farm house, so we wanted to burn the bastard, came with alot of fuel.
But when the fire wasnt big enough, i went out of the cellar, took a big fuel canister, brought it down to the cellar, i fell the canister fell in the fire, exploded, killed the entire crew, and the monster escaped.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Once in a while, I do try and write mini campaigns that are just plain silly.

Like when you had to manage a farm full of tittymonsters, keeping them well fed on patches of wild mushrooms while fending off the carnivorous sloggs...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I was DM for a campaign recently, where the adventurers had to find a death-worshipping cult by investigating and whatnot. On a chance encounter they bumped into a poor orphan who tried to pick their pockets. After interrogating him for information (the cleric threatened to break his hands) they took him to a church to repent his sins, bought him clothes and adopted him. They literally stopped the game until the orphan was given stats and a new name.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well,
My DnD warrior got caught and thrown in the enemies(I'll not detail on why they aren't our friends) dungeon.
How did he get caught?
The group and my character (Misdow) were going to The Caves of the Unkown, and came to a clearing (we were going up a wooded mountain. The group was a rouge, ranger, cleric, and another rouge (And my warrior). Majority voted that we sneak around the clearing, but any respectful fighter would never get caught sneaking so what did I do? I headed up the mountain, in shiny armor, in the middle of the day.
After making it up about half the hill, he failed his saving throw for paralysis, and was captured, stripped of his weapons and thrown in the dungeon. Eventually the other came to same me but the one rouge died.

I did get back all my stuff at least and I still don't know why that was a bad idea, because if I hadn't ran up that hill, we'd have never found the caves we were looking for.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Grrr...you still would have found the WAGON TRACKS on the other side of the clearing! And then you wouldn't have alerted the entire garrison that someone was sneakin' around, which meant that the rogue wouldn't have been killed by the snipers in the blinds while the rest of the party was trying to save yer ungrateful behind.

Spoken like a warrior...."gee, i thought it was a good idea" 

Kids these days...we didn't do it like that when I was young wart hog. :victory:


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

I yelled at a old woman and attacked her and she turned into a golden dragon and ate me


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

An acquaintance of mine rode in to a village with his human charecter disguised as an orc on horseback and began an attempt to raid everyone. Eventually a villager threw an oil lamp at him, setting him on fire. He then asked the DM if he could try to throw up on himself to put the fire out.

...he succeeded.


----------

